# (6%)  1 8.2
, . !         ,     , 8-   .   ,      7-.        .     ,      .      (   -    ). 1.)    ,  + (,)-     50 76?  62.2.-12000.           ,              .     ,  ,      8-. 2.)     7651-10000 (     ) 3.)            .   2000 (   1000   1000. . )
-    , .         ;  ,    ,     .
-  ,    ,          8-?                 . ,     .

----------

-   .      76.9.     76  62.  76.  . 1     -, .         ,    .     004   .     . 2.  .     .     .    ,  -     .  ,        .      ,       .      .  .  .    (     .   )    .       .   ,       .   .            .   .       .     .       .  ,        " ".         , .   ,       .       .      .   .  "  " .   ,     .      ,     .     76.9 62   .      ,   .     .
   ,    ,          ,     ,  ,     .                .    .         .

----------

,  .  ,    ,               ?         ,     ,      .       ,    ?

----------

,      .       .    ,   ,        .       .    .    .  ,        91.2 62,             .       ,         .

----------


## PahaNik

**,   .        8-.        .    -       ?     .

----------

8.2 .           -  ,            ,      .    ,          ,     .

----------


## Andyko

**,     ,       ?

----------

Andyko,    .      .  ,    .    ?   ?         .

----------

"1: 8"

             ,     :   ()    ().    ,         ,       . 

                ,      ,             ,    .        ,                ()      ()   (. . 1). 


. 1

    ,          ,           .  ,             .      . 

         ,         .       ,    , .       004 ,   . 

  ,       004.1     - . . 2. 


. 2

      ,             . 

               ,       ,    ,      -     . 

  ,               ,   ,         (   76.09). 

             ,                 . 

         - . . 3. 


. 3

    ,     ,     ,    .       . 

    -    ,              . 

       .                  . 

   : 
 51  62.01 

           ,       ,         ,    . 

      ,       ()  . 

       ,      .               : 
     ,   ,        ; 
   ,       ; 
    . 

        ,        (,       ,       ,   ).        ,        . 

             .        . 

            .          : 
  ,       ,           ; 
   ,           (       ),   . 

           (       -   c 62.01) ,        ,      ,     . 

               76.09.          ,       -    62.02. 

              . 

      : 
 62.01  90.01.1 
-     -  ; 
 90.01.1  68.02 
-      -  . 

      ,      

  76.09  62.01 

 -    . 

       -,         . 

           ,              .         ,   ,             . 

                    . 

            ,      .      ,       . 

     -.   ,   ,       -:   -,             ;   -     (. . 4). 


. 4

: 54442

----------

http://www.buh.ru/document-1845

----------

.      ,       .    .   ,   .

----------


## Andyko

,      
  1

----------

Andyko, , ,      .          .            ?     .

----------


## Andyko

,    ,

----------


## minibuch

> 8.2 .           -  ,            ,      .    ,          ,     .


 1 8,2     ...

----------


## minibuch

> , . !         ,     , 8-   .   ,      7-.        .     ,      .      (   -    ). 1.)    ,  + (,)-     50 76?  62.2.-12000.           ,              .     ,  ,      8-. 2.)     7651-10000 (     ) 3.)            .   2000 (   1000   1000. . )
> -    , .         ;  ,    ,     .
> -  ,    ,          8-?                 . ,     .


-   .
 -  ,(      ,     "  "
 "      ( ).  .   (   )     

   .      ( ),   .     .

----------

,       ..     1 8.2  (6%)-?

----------


## ZHANNET

,      1 8.2,         .  ,     8.2      -  ,   ,         ,       ,    ,  - .  ,    004 -  .  , ,   ,     -! 
  ,     ,         -   ?    ,         , , .    ,      ,   -    ,      ,     ,    ,    ?
        ,     ,             ,        ,     100 ,      100      ?
 ,     1       .

----------


## ZHANNET

- ,    1 8.2        ,         !       ,       ,      ,    ,    ,          ?

----------


## Andyko

> 1

----------


## ZHANNET

,    ,      ,    ,        .      .
      1,     ,      - .,   ,       (   004  !)
       1,   -     ,             ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,   !!!     ,     .    ?        .     -     ()-   ,     004 (       ).
        -    -  .,        ,     .
-   -1800    ,          ,       ..
   004 1*1800 .   30 , ,  - -  .   .   30 *1800,      -  ,    ,          ,  004    !
    ,     -       !  50  62/01,02   31    ,      .

       ""   ,      004    -   ,    10    ,    ,   -             .
       004   1800 ,      .    62/01     76/29   (1800)  ,  10     -    ,                ,   .
     ,    ,      .,   10        ,         ,   ,      -      . 
 ,  ,   - ,        !!! :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

> .      ( ),   .     .


 . 
  "   "    -    "   "
 62     ,         (..      (((().     ?

----------


## Corsica

!    .  ,   .   :  :   76.09-62.01,    .  62.01-90.01.1   .., , .          ., .     .,       ,      \.  ..        , . .

----------


## Corsica

,  ,  -    .      ,    ,    .     ..    \   .. :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

:

----------

-  50  62  76,  
  -  76.09  51 (     ()  )
    - ..   ,            62  76.09
  ()   -  62   76.09     
                     (    ) -  62 (    ,        .)  90.01  
    62. 
  76.09 -    ,  ()   .
       .     ,      ,      .

        ..     ,      , ..      .     .

----------


## minibuch

:
     .

 ,     .
1 :
  3000,00 -500,00     2500
 : 2700,00 ( 300,00)
   ""     .     500,00 .    .
    ,    ,   .

2 :
  4000,00
  3000  30,00     2970,00    =30,00 =1000,00
  3700,00 ( 300,00)

      30,00
    (1000,00-300,00=700,00)     
  : 730,00

***        .

----------


## Sunnovember

!    1 
 (6%   )

 50  76.05 -245 000,00



 57.02  51 - 232181,46  

 52  57.02 -229787,84  
 91.02  57.02 - 2393,62    

 76.29  52 -212 402,58     
91.02  52 - 17385,27  


 91.09  91.02- 19 778,89

76.05  76.29 212 402,58 
 76.05  90.01 32 597,42 
..     90.01   32597,42 ,-   6 % 
     ,    12 818,54 ,-      6%

      1955,85
   769,1 
       ,..   
   ,   ,  
..

----------


## Foxygen

,   ! - ,        1  ?    1   ,     .      ,       .     .

----------


## ZHANNET

.      #22      1     ,     1,       .
      004  - !      ,      1-    .   ,     ,   .   , -  .

----------


## Foxygen

> .      #22      1     ,     1,       .
>       004  - !      ,      1-    .   ,     ,   .   , -  .


           .       .      ,     ,  .        " " / " ".     ,     ,     1 8       .          ( ),    .   ,  ,    :Frown:       -  .

*ZHANNET*,     ?    ?

----------


## ZHANNET

1 8.2 .  ,     .      ,    ,    ,      ,  ,            2013 .  .

----------

,  ,            ,     004,  ,     ,   .      .    18.2 .

----------


## ABell

> ,  ,            ,     004,  ,     ,   .      .    18.2 .


    .   ,    ...

----------

.       .    05.02,    18.02.      -  .      ,       ....  76    ...  ???

----------


## ABell

> .       .    05.02,    18.02.      -  .      ,       ....  76    ...  ???


 ?

----------

> ?


      . 
  004,         - .       ,  76  (    50 76)   ...

----------

!   ,      ....   !!    .    ??  !!!!  76.05   76.06  ((

----------


## ABell

> . 
>   004,         - .       ,  76  (    50 76)   ...


       .

----------

> .


    -  (((
   8.2 (8.2.19.68)   (),  3.0 (3.0.27.10)

----------

> ,      .       .    ,   ,        .       .    .    .  ,        91.2 62,             .       ,         .


 ??

----------


## Foxygen

> . 
>   004,         - .       ,  76  (    50 76)   ...


    :
1.  
2. 
3.  

    ,    .

----------

> .   ,    ...


     .004.01 (  004.02)

----------

.   ,       (     )?
          .          ,      ,    ,         ,     .     ?  -    ?

----------


## Foxygen

!        6%  .       30 000,   3000.     ;        35 000:   3000+5000=8000 ,  3000 -, 5000 -.
           35000,  ..   4000 ,      3000+5000,   3000+1000, ? (   ,       )

----------


## Zax18

*Foxygen*,      4000 .    3000 +5000.    ?     ?       ? 
 6 %     ?    ""  (   ) ? )

----------


## Foxygen

> *Foxygen*,      4000 .    3000 +5000.    ?     ?       ? 
>  6 %     ?    ""  (   ) ? )


4000 -    -,   . 
      ,      ,  .  (     )         .     ""      .

      .    1,   ,     .

1.   (       )  004.01   20000 ( " , , ")
2.       .,      (  ", , ")
  : 
 004.01   20000
 62.01   -     90.01.1 .  3000
 62.01   -     76.09  -      20000
  :
 004.02  -       004.01   20000
3.    -   
 004.02   20000
 60.01  -       62.01  -... - 2000 (  )
 62.01 -...  76.09       20000 ( )
 44.01    60.01 -  -... - 2000 ( )
4.        
   50.01  62.01   -    23000 (  -      18000)
 /  51      
5.   
 76.09  .  .  .  62.01  ... 5000 (  )
 62.01   90.01.1 5000   
6.   
 76.09   51 15000

..    -     :
1. 004.01 20000
2.  004.01 20000
    004.02 20000
3.  004.02 20000
    60.01  62.01 2000
    62.01  76.09 20000
    44.01  60.01 2000
4.  51  62.01  18000
5.  76.09  62.01 5000
    62.01  90.01.1 5000
6.  76.09  51 15000

    ,   ,    .    ,         .

----------


## Zax18

*Foxygen*,     ? ?  ?      6% ?

----------


## TEZTOUR

!  , ,     1: 8.3 (8.3.4.437)   ,        .    !     ,    .
 ,  6%.      ,       (,   ).   1        62.01  62.02 .    ,    ,     .      ,    ,  17.7        .        100   .    ,    "  "   ,           )))   ,     76.06     76.09   ,   .    .   -:
1.    100000 50.01  76.06 
2. .   5100 51  76.06
3.    76.09  51- 94400
4.     (  )        004.01 104900 (     ),   : - ,   76.09.
4.   004.01 104900,
                      76.06  90.01.1 200 (.)
                      76.06  76.09 105100     
  ,       62.01  62.02  : ,      ,    76,06   .
5.    76.09  76.09 10500
                             76.09  90.01.1 10500 (  )        5 . 

         ,    .     .      ? !

----------


## Zax18

*TEZTOUR*,     62 . 
  -     ,      ?

----------


## TEZTOUR

> *TEZTOUR*,     62 . 
>   -     ,      ?


 ()          ..  .    .   :   110000,   10000    .   100000,      500       109500.           10000,  500     (91).

----------


## Zax18

*TEZTOUR*, .        ""  . 
          ,          ,      .    ?

----------


## Zax18

*TEZTOUR*,    ?  ?

----------


## Foxygen

> *Foxygen*,     ? ?  ?      6% ?


,  -     /  .       .    ,   ,       ,          . 
     ,       .

----------


## Foxygen

> ,    .     .      ? !


        ,     ,         ,  .     :Frown:    ,  62 ,  .   ?          /?

----------


## Zax18

*Foxygen*,    .  .... )  2 ....       ..     .  2013  (((( 
      ?             .       .

----------


## Foxygen

> *Foxygen*,    .  .... )  2 ....       ..     .  2013  (((( 
>       ?             .       .


,  ,  .    ,  ,     ,   .

----------


## Zax18

*Foxygen*,       
     -  20 .      
  -   20  (       ) -      .     ? ))    !

----------


## TEZTOUR

> *TEZTOUR*,    ?  ?


,   .

----------


## Zax18

*TEZTOUR*,      -  20 .      
  -   20  (       ) -      .     ? ))    !

----------


## Foxygen

> *Foxygen*,       
>      -  20 .      
>   -   20  (       ) -      .     ? ))    !


    ,  2013    ,  .      .

----------


## Zax18

*Foxygen*,                 ?

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

/           (    -  ),       -       ( 4  5 )

----------


## TEZTOUR

> ,     ,         ,  .       ,  62 ,  .   ?          /?


 !        .  .       .    .      :           :  .    ,    62.02    .. : .

----------


## Foxygen

> /           (    -  ),       -       ( 4  5 )


   ,            /,              .

----------


## Foxygen

> ,            /,              .


   :    ,      , ..        .         .

----------


## Akira

.   .      .  ,   -      .         6% -     -    .     ,   .      -     .    .     1,       -   .   ?   , ,    :
1.      - 51 62 -     ?         . ,   " ",    ,       .    ,   , ..       -   .    . 
2.   ?        ,        ,       . ,       ,  ? 62 90.
3.    2-3   ,        ,        .    ,            ?   .   - ,   ,      .
! :-(

----------


## Akira

,    1 8.3 -   ...

----------


## zak1c

*Akira*,      "  "




> 1,       -


 1   ?

----------


## zak1c

> ,    1 8.3 -   ...


 1cfresh ?

----------


## Akira

> 1cfresh ?


 ! ,  !  :Smilie:  ,  1 fresh.      , , .   ,    ,      .     , .    "  ",      ,   ,        " "   ,    "  ".   . 
,   : -   ,    ,         ,   .          ,     .     ,     : 1 - 51 62 " " -   +   , 2 - 51 62    " ".      004     -   "  "  "",        " ".       .           ,    ,    ?     ,      ,   " ",         (   ,    ).    ?             (    ),       , ?     .           .    , ,         , ,       .     ,    " "    ,     ?       ,    ,      " "  " ",      , ,   .
  ,     ,      ,      .     ,        .    ?         ,     ?
  ?      ,   ,    .   !! :Wow:  , .

----------

